# How do I find out if my video card have TV-Out capacity?



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I have:

- 1 Gateway C-142XL with a Radeon HD2300 with 1 VGA port

- 1 HDTV with no DVI input but RCA and S-Video

I want to:

- have the HDTV display whatever I have on the screen of my laptop with the best quality possible (that or an extended desktop, but I just want to play movies on the TV)

To achieve the above, I want to buy:

- Cables Unlimited AUD-2350 VGA to S-Video or RCA Adapter
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4116659&CatId=467

So that page on tigerdirect.com tells me that I need to verify if my video card has TV-Out function. How do I do this? If you have a better suggestion for how to achieve my goals, it would awesome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you only have the VGA connector to use for Video out, See page 60 of the pdf file for your manual> http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Mobile/8512715.pdf

So that cable will work for what you want to do.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, thanks, you could just have told me to look in that manual, but you actually found the page for me and I appreciate it.

Well, since the manual did mention TV, I guess it does have that capacity.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how you make out with this.


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure, as soon as I get the delivery


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I just received it yesterday afternoon. I do get a signal from my computer on my HDTV when connecting with the composite cable, but it is unusable. At anything else than 640x480, there is nothing. In 640x480, I can see a black and white distorted image of my wallpaper.

Perhaps it will work better with s-video. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## addlemej (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you ever get this to work?

I am also trying to figure out if my graphics card has TV-Out Capacity. I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro S300-EZ1514 laptop with an Intel GMA 4500MHD graphics card, and I'm considering a similar adapter cable as the one above:

http://www.amazon.com/VGA-Adapter-S...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244324703&sr=8-2

My only video port is a VGA port.

Also, the cable above appears to have audio cables in addition to s-video. Is it possible to have audio output through the VGA port?


----------

